

Ask HN: What is the best software for selling an ebook bundle? - rdubb

I have a number of ebooks I've written that I'm looking to bundle them together to sell. I'm wondering what the best software solution is to do this? Should I just use e-junkie and a wordpress template? A Kickstarter type site? Something else?
======
jpacker
Hi- May I recommend Gumroad. We make it super easy for you to upload a
product, customize your listing, and start selling in minutes. Happy to answer
any questions: joel@gumroad.com

